# Just a stupid question



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

How many vets understand chihuahua psychology? 
I guess it would go for other dogs as well, especially a rescue dog.
I know some dogs that are left at a vet for some procedure that stay separated over night and away from its people can or could end up passing away, especially ones that are very attached and have literal panic attack separation anxiety. They would feel such a broken heart thinking that their owner gave them up, and would choose not to live. I'm afraid of something like that. So are there any vets anywhere that would work with the owner to be there for support?. Just like you would be there for a human loved one waking up from a surgery or child birth.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never had such a dog. When I get a puppy/young dog, I start crate/travel case training them. When I take a pup into the vet for a spay/surgery they go in those. They are used to them, and comfy in them. I asked the vet to let my 3.4 lb little one to wake up IN her little travel case. They put the case in the cage, and she did fine. I would recommend that you start with a travel case/carrier and train the pup to eat and sleep in it. Then when necessary in an emergency, they would be more comfy being away from you. I always say 'I'll be back' when I leave them at home. They know the term. When I have to leave them there, I tell them I'll be back, and they being in their travel case/carrier are accepting.


----------



## Walkaboutjacks (Aug 2, 2016)

Having worked as a vet tech I know this would be hard to organize. They usually have several pets scheduled on the same day/morning and as each one comes out of surgery they are layed on heating pads on the floor (in case they thrash around coming out of anesthetic) and then as soon they start to cough the tech then pulls the breathing tube..they are observed for a few more minutes and then moved to a cage. Having an owner in the mix would turn any minor crisis into a three ring circus LOLOL


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

I think you definitely have a point and appreciate your post. I have two intact bitches and limited means so I was considering using the low-cost clinic for the physically healthy one to save money for a private practice spay for the physically fragile one.

But sturdy, eleven pound Chocolate has severe SA and is NEVER left completely alone. Laurel stays with her if I can't. 

If I dump her carrier off at 7 AM and they've got 30 feral cats and 25 low-income folks' pets to do that day, she could die. 

She doesn't need a spay that badly or that immediately. There are more important things in life than money. I would gladly give up a luxury or postpone a necessity to pay a vet who would provide the kind of service you describe.

We didn't used to have holistic veterinary care either.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

In the TV "Dr Jeff, Rocky mountain vet" they do multiple spays WITH the owners watching or ready to 'receive' the dog when it is done. Often the endotracheal tube is still in. They lay the dog on the floor with the owners right beside them. The tube is pulled as soon as the dog starts to 'wake' up. There are technicians all over the place watching the dogs as soon as they come out of the anesthetic. 

I wonder if the vet would let you come into the recovery room?? Just sit beside her? Meanwhile work with the S.A. There are meds that work with training too.


----------



## JessicaK28 (Aug 13, 2020)

One of the worst days of my life was when my Skittles ate my earring. I had just taken the earrings off for a shower, but instead of putting them in the jewelry box as usual, I left them of the nightstand. Imagine my panic when I came out of the shower to find one earrings missing. Thankfully, they were small safety pin earrings, otherwise I don't know what could have happened. So I took Skittles to the vet immediately. Luckily for me, the earring hand't produced any damage and I just had to wait for him to eliminate it. But I can't help thinking what could have happened if I had larger earrings. The reason I am telling you this is to make you aware of the dangers. I don't want anybody to go through what I went through so, please, keep your jewelry inside the jewelry box and never assume that "this can't happen to me".


----------



## breed200 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder Jessica! I imagine how worrisome you were about your Skittles. Loves <3


----------

